

SHOW HN: JOBQUACKS aggregates tech jobs off Twitter - orrenkt
http://www.jobquacks.com/

======
orrenkt
Hi everyone,

This is my first real project. I'd really appreciate getting anyone's feedback
on it. Is this useful??

